# Omental Flap and Gastric Bypass



## javier1981 (Aug 16, 2010)

Does anyone know if there is a bundling edit for these codes when done during the same operative session? I have looked through all CCI edits and also used several bundling logic tools and I have not found anything indicating this is not allowed. I would appreciate any feedback available. CPT codes 43644 and 49905. Thanks...


----------

